# SpeedCube Shop Uk



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

getting the site set up now, just need to know, what cubes would the uk cubers like in stock, and what would you think would be a reasonable price for them, should have it set up and ready to go in a few weeks as i will need to order stock.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 22, 2011)

If it were me, I'd buy 3x3: ZhanChi and GuHongs, 4x4 Shengshou V3, and some 2x2 Lan Lans. They're the most commonly recommended cubes for people in the main categories.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 22, 2011)

get dayan cubes! that will be good!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

You sir, are awesome for setting up the site 
Yeah, the Dayan cubes would certainly be of high demand. I will most certainly buy some from you.

In fact, just go with the ones Godmil mentioned; I don't have much experience with hardware simply because puzl.co.uk is the only place I can buy puzzles right now.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

Get some Zhanchis in by Thursday and I promise I will buy one  assuming the price is fair and you have everything up and running by then 

Edit: didn't read the few weeks part stupid me and I don't think any stock would arrive for thursday (im not fully awake today) Well I shall buy whatever I can with what I have 
Good luck


----------



## Rollinggum (Aug 22, 2011)

Supply some brands of lube aswell!


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 22, 2011)

I am happy to buy cubes when I have the cash. Which hopefully is soon after I have finished this painting job. 
I am definitely gonna be a long term buyer if you keep your prices reasonable etc.
I can't really recommend good brands, just follow these guy's advice


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

Rollinggum said:


> Supply some brands of lube aswell!


 
if my cubes sell well for a while i'm going to get some supply of maru, crc and jig a loo.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 22, 2011)

crc and jig a loo may be tricky to post cause they're pressurised containers (not sure about the laws on posting them, but it may be an issue). Maru lube on the other hand is a good idea.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 22, 2011)

C4u cores, diff oil 500k, stickers, blindfold


----------



## ianography (Aug 22, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> C4u cores, diff oil 500k, stickers, blindfold


 
This. All of these are good and should be highly considered.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you ship to the rest of europe?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> C4u cores, diff oil 500k, stickers, blindfold


 
dont you mean 50k?

there is diff oil in the uk called ultimate racing diff oil and works very well if you try stock that it would be great


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Do you ship to the rest of europe?


 
very big chance i will, i'll have to look into this first though, but i may.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

Also get dAYANS, sHENSHOU'S (sorry caps lock was on), Mf8 things etc. Good cubes, and some medium cubes.


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

looking for a good manufacturer or wholesaler to buy from then i will begin to get some in stock.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Aug 22, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Also get dAYANS, sHENSHOU'S (sorry caps lock was on), Mf8 things etc. Good cubes, and some medium cubes.


Does you back space key not work then!


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> Does you back space key not work then!


 
what? his space key appears to work fine


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> Does you back space key not work then!


 
Well, I just have one space key, not one on front, one on back.


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

guys, i'm making a forum for my site, should it be vbulletin or another type of forum?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

Vbulletin is great, but there are a few others too. 
But most use vbulletin, so you might want to go with that.


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

will set up my vbulletin in around 10 mins.


----------



## yockee (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wanting to open a UK shop for the longest time, but I just kept thinking that the one major con would be that the only way to make money would be to charge in £, but no one wants to pay in £ when they can pay in $ from all other stores.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

That's not a problem as credit cards convert the money and stuff. Although it's certainly fore convenient for Americans to pay in dollars. 
But what do I know... I'm not even an adult...

anyway, I'm excited about the shop! First time I can get hold of Dayan cubes, and only place for a while.

I will most certainly join the forum... Probably tomorrow. Getting late.


----------



## conor (Aug 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> That's not a problem as credit cards convert the money and stuff. Although it's certainly fore convenient for Americans to pay in dollars.
> But what do I know... I'm not even an adult...
> 
> anyway, I'm excited about the shop! First time I can get hold of Dayan cubes, and only place for a while.
> ...


 

gotta find a good manufacturer or wholesaler, then i will for sure get cubes in stock, just working on the site for now.


----------



## conor (Aug 23, 2011)

i might make it worldwide shipping, but based in the uk, so all uk customers will get them alot quicker.


----------



## Rollinggum (Aug 23, 2011)

Any idea when this shop is going to be up and running?


----------



## conor (Aug 23, 2011)

Rollinggum said:


> Any idea when this shop is going to be up and running?


 
i'm working no the site now, but then i will need to get in contact with some dealers to actually get the cubes, so a few weeks probs, maybe less.


----------



## camcuber (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate to be that guy but you really couldn't have come up with a different name?


----------



## conor (Aug 23, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I hate to be that guy but you really couldn't have come up with a different name?


 
oh no, this is not the name, i'm just basically saying, a speedcube shop for the uk, this is not what it will be called.


----------



## camcuber (Aug 24, 2011)

okay, glad to hear that because someone told me that's what the name was and I was like, "really??" haha


----------



## conor (Aug 24, 2011)

along with actually selling cubes, do you guys think it would be good if i create service, for example, you send me your cube, any cube, and i will lube it with lubix, so lubricating services, things along the line of services.


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 24, 2011)

A service to ordered cubes would be good, rather than send in. We say buy a lubrication service with a new cube from the site and you then lubricate that order for sending. Along those lines. But yeah good idea.


----------



## conor (Aug 24, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> A service to ordered cubes would be good, rather than send in. We say buy a lubrication service with a new cube from the site and you then lubricate that order for sending. Along those lines. But yeah good idea.



but let's say you do not want to buy a new cube, and you don't want to pay for a whole order of lubix, then you could do my idea?


----------

